# What Luftwaffe Unit Is This?



## GT (Sep 4, 2005)

Cancelled.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

If we could identify the commander then maybe we could figure it out. Erich is probably the guy that can crack this one.


----------



## Erich (Sep 17, 2005)

one problem here is that there are no ID markings of any sort to tell if the chaps are from a training schule for a/c or the Fallschirmjäger. would of been nice to see a posted placard in front of the gents or on the wall of the building which would of helped


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

Yeah I dont think this one could ever be cracked.


----------



## GT (Sep 17, 2005)

Update.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

Okay well lets see I can answer some of these based off of either basic knowledge or from my Militaria Collecting knowledge and none of them will help the cause.

1. House - Have you ever been to Germany? A lot of houses look like that. It is a traditional style German house and you see them all over the country.

2. Eagle Insignia - Means nothing they just do not have them sewn on. If you look at there uniforms they are standard Luftwaffe uniforms and they are just missing the breast eagle. Not uncommon actually.

3. Cuff Stripes - At first look I thought they were cuff titles but since they are on both sleeves and Cuff Titles were only worn on one sleeve these must be the stripes worn on an officers tunic based off of his rank/grade. They mean nothing to identify a unit because well many officers wore them.

4. The Markings - The Markings that you are talking about mean nothing also. One officer has a tie clasp and they all medal ribbons over there breast pocket. This just means that they have recieved awards and name an officer in the German military that was not given awards. Can not be used to identify unit.

5. The Medal - The medal you are looking at on that officer is actually job badge or war badge as some people call it. For the Luftwaffe they had among others these badges for Paratroopers, Anti Aircraft, Pilots, Aircrew, etc.. That is all that means.

6. Stripes above left pocket - Again as stated in Number 4 they are ribbons designating medals. Nothing more.

None of these things can help identify the unit. The only thing that would help is if someone recognized the senior officer which is the 3rd Officer from the right. My guess is this is somekind of training school unit.


----------



## GT (Sep 18, 2005)

Cancelled.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 18, 2005)

Like I said I thought that they were cuff titles at first but cuff titles were not worn on both sleeves. Only on one. So the only thing that it can be officers braiding or piping to denote a senior officers uniform.


----------



## F4D (Sep 24, 2005)

I count 69 enlisted men and 3 Officers. 
Ranging in age from 25ish to 45ish for the enlisted men and the Officers seem to be 40 to 55ish.
Several enlisted men wear eyeglasses so I think we can rule out pilots here.
From the smiles and grins on many faces it seems a happy time for them. (read early war) and no leaves on the tree in the background but several upstairs windows are open. Early Spring or Fall?

I know its not much help. But I would like to work on this if you don't mind? I have some buddies who might be able to help.
My first impression was it it was a Maintenance crew.
Growing up on or near U.S. Bases I saw a ton on similar photos of base personal. 
If I had to guess I would say that's what this is and that it may have been taken just after the war started in 1939.


----------



## F4D (Sep 24, 2005)

I count 69 enlisted men and 3 Officers. 
Ranging in age from 25ish to 45ish for the enlisted men and the Officers seem to be 40 to 55ish.
Several enlisted men wear eyeglasses so I think we can rule out pilots here.
From the smiles and grins on many faces it seems a happy time for them. (read early war) and no leaves on the tree in the background but several upstairs windows are open. Early Spring or Fall?

I know its not much help. But I would like to work on this if you don't mind? I have some buddies who might be able to help.
My first impression was it it was a Maintenance crew.
Growing up on or near U.S. Bases I saw a ton on similar photos of base personal. 
If I had to guess I would say that's what this is and that it may have been taken just after the war started in 1939.


----------



## GT (Sep 24, 2005)

Cancelled.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2005)

Interesting find there.


----------

